# Vuelta XRP lightweight cassette



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I have a vuelta xrp lightweight cassette and a "matching" xrp 10 sp hollowpin chain- both brand new- I'm just waiting to slap em on my bike- the cassette is shimano 10- 11-27 and weighs only 115g w/ the lockring.

Has anyone used one of these before? How long did it last? How well did it function? I'm using a shimano d/a 12/27 now and that thing weighs over 200g, so the weight savings will be pretty significant.

any info is appreciated!

thanks


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Where did you buy the cassette and how much did it cost? I am looking for a lighter alternative to my DA 12-27 cassette. Do they make a 9spd versoins? Thanks.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

bikeuphill9 said:


> Where did you buy the cassette and how much did it cost? I am looking for a lighter alternative to my DA 12-27 cassette. Do they make a 9spd versoins? Thanks.



I got it on ebay, but I think vuelta stopped making that one so it was a closeout. There are others who still make 9speed versions, although not as light as that one. kcnc, token, irc, extralite, possibly tune.

just check the longevity each manufacturer posts- also keep an eye out on ebay.


----------

